# Just filled out the paperwork...



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

So, I have given up. After months of extensive couple therapy, I am divorcing my likely addicted, almost-a-sociopath, lying husband. I am awash in relief right now. So unexpected, as it has been full of stress and sadness.

We currently still live in the same house, as he won't leave, and I refuse to leave the children.

Since he has gambled away our money, I am not retaining an attorney at this point. So, I went to the courthouse and got all the paperwork to do it myself. I'm FINALLY DONE with all this paperwork. 

I just have to say... This has been the most cathartic experience. I highly recommend going through the whole thing yourself without an attorney. I mean, obviously I recommend an attorney, but to sort your thoughts and make sure you understand the process - this has been totally worth $5 in forms, and a bunch of time doing child support worksheets, parenting plan... I feel totally on top of this thing! 

Now, I'm left with questions about a couple of pieces in the packet. So, I might go see an attorney for an hour or two. Nothing more! 

Anyway, I don't know why I needed to post this here, but sometimes apart IS the better option. I never thought I'd be here, but I'm so relieved and settled right now. I haven't felt this in-control of my life in a long, long time.


----------

